# Progesterone intramuscular injections -what to expect



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm about to embark on my third cycle (2nd FET) and due to having very early bleeds after transfer, my specialist has advised I use the intramuscular progesterone this time instead of the Cyclogest suppositories. He didn't sugar coat it, he said they're very painful, and after picking up my prescription this morning, the nurse gave me a very sympathising look when she saw on my notes that I'm using injections this time round. 

I wanted to get some honest answers from ladies that have been through it themselves -my husband is a little nervous about hurting me too, as I can't inject them myself as they have to go in the bum. The needle is huge, but obviously necessary to get where it needs to.

Any experience/advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Rosie, with my pregnancy I had to inject clexane in my tummy and progesterone in my bum each day, until 12 weeks. It looks worse than it is, my hubby is away all week and I did them myself, it is a thick liquid and if warm is injected easier, you need to put back on needle to make sure you haven't it a blood vessel.
I did end up with a lumpy bum, this did disappear, it's grand, not nice but I got my babies so was well worth it, my advice don't think just do it, and I always put a piece of tissue over it as it can leek a bit........isn't ivf just great!!!!! Lol xxxxxxxx hope it all works for you xx


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Rosie Jane,

I am in exactly the same situation. I have been given my prescription and my nurse shuddered when explaining to my DH how to administer the injection  

When do you start your injections? Mine should start (fingers crossed) 6th February.

I have a high pain threshold but I am still panicking looking at the needle!

We can do this!!!

Jen x x


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Rosie

Whilst it's not pleasant there are a few tricks I've learnt to make it easier. Definitely warm up the vial in your bra first and put ice on the area you're going to inject to numb it first. After you've finished injecting, don't withdraw the needle immediately, leave it in and count to 10. 

It's really not as bad as you think - just keep the end goal in sight.

Good luck.

BQ


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

I knew after getting some responses I'd feel better -thanks ladies! You really can't beat first hand experience and advice I think. Penny and Baking Queen -really appreciate your hints and tips and encouraging words. I did ask the nurse if I could do the injections myself but she said not to -I do feel I could do it, but I can imagine it must be tricky because of the angle. We're hoping that this will help our cause, this is our last embryo so fingers and toes crossed. 

Jen -I start buserelin on Wednesday 21st, however I had a very small mid-cycle bleed late last week so who knows if that's the right decision! Have to go with the clinics advice in the end. I'm not at all bothered with the buserelin injections, so I'll try and not look at the progesterone needles too closely. YES we can do this! Its all about the end goal, that's what we have to keep in sight x


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Never as bad as you think, just don't think to much and go for it.


----------



## Luckyno4 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all, I've been having these injections too. They are not too bad really. Bit of a sore bum but perfectly manageable. 
I do have a quick question though. Till now, a very kind lady who lives next door and who is a nurse has been doing my injections but this won't be possible shortly and am thinking about doing them myself. My clinic has said this is possible and to do them into the thigh. Has anyone else done them themselves? Was it OK?


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi I did them myself on bum at top was ok xx


----------



## Luckyno4 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Penny


----------

